# mpv bypassing cactchup tv logins



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi All

Just a heads up

The mpv video player can bypass the login requirements for BBC iPlayer and ITV catchup

If you try opening a video for either iPlayer or ITV caychup you are prompted to login
But if you copy the page url and play it with mpv the video will play without having to login

mpv can also play age restricted videos on Youtube that dont play with VLC


----------



## userxbw (Jan 19, 2020)




----------

